#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  How to activate Paradigm Geolog?

## Coverage_54

Hi Everyone, I've Installed Paradigm Geolog 6.7 with LIC on my system, now the uploader gave me some license file that I need to activate, how to active it? I have only the PDF Instruction, license.dat file and pgeo.dat file, in PDF Instruction rather confusing with me, I've tried every single steps on the PDF Instruction but it failed and when Paradigm Geolog 6.7 start it will ask for license file that is empty table contains no license at all.

See More: How to activate Paradigm Geolog?

----------


## koroosh_kabir

contact me:salehi@ptcm.ir

----------


## snrunl

thanks

----------


## chookee

Hello all!!
I have absolutely the same problem. Geolog doesn't see any license from lic file. Could someone help me to, please.
Thanks!!

----------

